# Fit for Fertility



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello....

I thought I would revive a thread about getting fit/losing weight to help fertility. It is something a few of us have chatted about on and off, and I know quite a few of us have piled on pounds during IVF which we're now trying to shift! 

So any tips, encouragement, questions and general chat on this subject is most welcome!!

...Dinky XX  

ps...I've just ordered a Wii Fit on-line so I've no excuse now!


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Di - know what you meanand I've not started IVF yet.... did lose 10lbs on Rosemary Conley, some have crept bank on so starting again once back is sorted!!!
Problem with Scotland and its gorgeous cakes!!!!
Take care
R x x
Do we want a weekly weigh in  Don't have to disclose weight, but just lbs lost?


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Ooh, good luck with the wii fit Di - looks like fun!

Have to confess I've rather given up on the fit for fertility thing for now...I know it's even more important to eat healthily now I've got my BFP, but all I want to eat is pasta, potatoes, chocolate and other starchy/comfort food
I find myself almost wishing the morning sickness would kick in to stop me eating....

Too scared to even get on the scales at the moment - 3 cycles pretty much back to back since April have really taken their toll on me....dread to think what I weigh now....

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't think the tub of Ben & Jerry's I ate last night helped....... 

Dx


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

naughty Dottie!! 

Good suggestion on weigh in Mini.....but defo just pounds and not actual weight.....there's only me and my cats know that !  I'm going to start my ticker off again so can track from now.. 

Monday morning good for weigh in? 

Lauris .....know what you mean....cravings can drive you crazy......I too crave stodge/carbs when PMT, depressed, on hormone drugs....in fact pretty much all the time     But GP has advised I cut our carbs like bread, pasta, flour etc completely and just focus on proteins , fruit and veg to shift what I've put on recently! 

..Dinky xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Sounds good to me dinky - just say what pounds we've lost - right about the weight part,only the cat next door, who's adopted me, knows mine!!!!!!  That's a secret - oh until I get to about 9 1/2 stone then I'd tell bloody everyone!!!  Ha ha...
Mmmm have just found myself eating a frozen yoghurt from tesco - it is low fat though and I did read that women trying for babies should cut back on soya products but eat icecream as its good for you (something to do with protein)... fine by me!!!
Strange have taken soya milk for some years and it can inhibit your own estrogen production.... how strange, think its because it has its own estrogen in it so body stops making its own... Back to skimmed - yuk..
Take care
R xxx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

I knew there was a reason I'd eaten that tub of ice cream.....


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm with you on this one, I've lost a stone on slimming world, (not sure where from though  ) but am sure I have put it back on in the last couple of days

Chocolate, crisps, sweets and chocolate cake. Fruit lays untouched  

I read that a while ago about - lots of icecream and full fat, none of this lowfat rubbish.

R x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Just off to the garage for another tub then..... 

BTW Roo - how is Suzie?
Dx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

She's doing ok, spoke to her on Friday - was hoping to meet up over the weekend, but didn't get around to it.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Thats a fab start Claire - was looking at lighterlife and the cambridge diet but was concerned about up and coming IVF and the affect it would have on body.... mmmm full fat icecream sounds better!!!!
Back to Rosemary Conley again - BTW won't be able to weigh tomorrow so will start next week when get back to scotland and the scales!!
Take care - enjoy the icecream!!!!!
R x x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Dinky shame about the date... whats he playing at!!! No ice cream - how dare he!!!
Well have been flirting on ******** with old acquaintance - can't be doing with that at the mo - does put a smile on your face tho!!!
Take care girlies....  x x
PS Took little brother to see mamma mia last week and the new mummy film this week - fun eh!!!  Good popcorn and ice cream tho..


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Dinky - I'm supposed to be going to see The Duchess with mum but we both feel the same.......... wrong actress!


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Claire - well done on the weightloss...keep it up!

Dinky - I like the idea of an 'ice cream' shaped space!!    I've got a space the shape of a curly wurly tonight....may have to nip back to the garage again...

Dx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Mmmm gave in tonight and ordered a pizza - the craving was too much - this lentil soup is getting too much!!!!

I take it thats a garage shop dottie or have you got the best stocked freezer in your garage... if so I'm coming round yours!!!
R x x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Now there's an idea Mini...fill the shed up with ice cream and I CAN go out in my pj's....won't even have to pop my jeans on over the top!!

Dx


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

oh dear....that chilli I cooked on sunday didn't seem to agree with me and I spent most of yesterday with a gurgling tum and feeling distinctly ropey!  Didn't put me off my food tho.....not much puts me off my food.  I did stick to the healthy eating tho so salad for lunch and salmon fishcake with brocolli, cauliflower, spinach and tomatoes for tea!  Have another day working at home today and it is wet and miserable so I will have to go out to the coffee shop with my laptop for a few hours otherwise I'll go stir crazy at home alone. Will I be able to resist their millionaire shortbread though?!??!?!?  

Thought I looked a complete moose on the meet up photos so I have to keep focussed on this !! 

Step away from the pizza and icecream you lot!

..Dinky xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey you - you do not look like a moose young lady!!!!  Thought you looked great!!!  Don't put yourself down    
Saw a new doc last week cos of bad back - boy did she make me feel pants about my weight - said I needed CBT and TA counselling!!  Yeah cheers, really started question everything after that....  Then realised that this is hard enough without us putting more pressure - so eat healthily and stay strong!!!!!!!  Exercise is ok but not too the extreme!!!
Tell us what this wii fit is like!!!!  Have got my running machine out - to walk on......  In front of tv!!!  Ha ha
Take care x x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Mini....great you've got the running machine out!  If you fancy a walk outside (if it ever stops tipping it down up here !) then give me a shout....i think there's lots of good walks around Loch Lomond.  I'd even be up for doing a hill as long as we could go slow.....and have a healthy pub lunch at the end of it!   

I am starting to feel a bit less of a moose....honest..!!  Just the fact that I've been sticking to the healthy eating for a whole 5 days now    (after weeks of being off the rails!)....funny how taking control immediately makes you start to feel better.    Whatever we can achieve before next TTX is only going to help.....all the books and GPs  and consultants are consistent on that one!  Altho they don't have to be rude about it!   

I AM SO FED UP OF THE RAIN !!!  crap weather definately make me want to hibernate and eat stodge! 

...Dinky xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Am in Plymouth, no rain here thank god... but that can change!!! And probably will!
Good on you for being so healthy - gonna really start next week when back in Scotland - this working from home not helping - even tho no unhealthy food in fridge, haven't stopped eating!
Take care have fun with the wii!
R x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Mini......Wii Fit doesn't arrive for another week as had to do mail order! .....think i was being a little premptive in my ******** status!    I went round some shops on sunday but it's out of stock as proving so popular.  GAME shop recommended buying on line from them as currently when they get a delivery it has all sold by lunchtime! 

Working from home is a killer isn't it !....and I do it a lot if I'm not actually delivering training etc.  I feel I have to break the day up by going to coffee shop or something like today.  Too easy to watch TV at home.....eat my breakfast infront of GMTV then end up watching Helicopter heroes then Homes under the Hammer then whatever else comes on and ends up being lunchtime before I even get going with stuff!  derr ! 

and of course I can keep dipping onto FF and ******** all the time too! 

..Dinky xx
ps...when are you back?


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Back Saturday evening - all being well - flying from plymouth can be a bit erratic!!  Yep so far watched houses under hammer etc etc... ********, FF, everything but!!!
Right must get on with it.... (yeah really)
Take care - looking forward to the weekly weigh - ins.... well I say looking forward...mmmmmmm
R x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Damn.....I've just eaten 2 kitkats.....I blame the media......and the two for one offer.......stopped at the garage for the Guardian and was feeling bit stressed in anticipation of the article...... naughty, naughty!

Now how many vegetables do I need to eat to cancel out the kitkats?  Or maybe I should do some exercise.....oh heck....


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Check you winky...lost 3.5lbs already!!!! Go girl...
Have got my lentil soup at the ready - so can't be bothered.....
Oh woe is me...
R x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I want a kit kat....

there's no nice food in the house, shall I go out? or shall I be good and eat apples?!

Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

loving the name - yes I was going thro the same but decided to be good...
Wish I hadn't - feel so unfulfilled!!!  LOL
R x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Have the kitkat  . Coz it makes me feel better if people do things like that too


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes I'm with the kitkat too - had a snickers this morning (late) then out for lunch, then stopped for a coffee in ikea and had to have a slice of cake with it   

Was going to start being healthy again tomorrow - but getting a free lunch at uni induction day, then is my birthday next week so might as well wait until after then ?


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd go for the kit-kat!  I keep having 'might as well wait until after ...... and then get back on track' days but something else keeps happening!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

trouble is am so tired can't decide whether have enough energy to get off sofa and go and purchase kit kat

last night I was so tired I didn't even have dinner - just the thought of opening the carton of soup or whatever was too much effort
very unlike me - takes a lot to put me off my food usually....

am OK with breakfast and lunch but energy just fades totally in the evening and all I can do is lie on the sofa posting inane rubbish on FF and ********


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

snap - me too!!


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

....well I'd like to say that I've just got back from a quick jog round the park....and just heading off to the pool for a swim before coming back for a well earned chicken salad.......but it would all be lies, lies, lies.......

....instead I have played on my Nintendo ds for the last hour (does brain training burn calories?!?) ...and I've flitted between FF, ******** (just found a friend in California and have been chatting live on line.....I so love that! ......and my new obsession....LinkedIn!.....ooo does anyone want to connect on LinkedIn too.....then I can pretend to be all professional and focussed on business development....and look like I have lots and lots of diverse business contacts ?!?!?  

ok...now I will get up from my desk  (at least I've not got my laptop on my knee in front of the TV!.....that's the usual from 9pm onwards...)  and I will make chicken and roast veg  ....you heard it here and are allowed to challenge me on it! .......

.....what's my name again?!?  ...oh yes....Winky xx


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

I joined WLR on the internet...have done them all before and nothing worked, so this was a last resort. But, its the best thing I have ever done - lost 1 stone 4 pounds so far (4 more stone to go though!!). Its basic science - the more I eat, the more I have to work off. It calculates exercise and calories, and expects you to lose the slow but right way. Even though all my changes with HRT and the last fertility attempt, I still lost (or didnt put on some weeks!)

Having said that, my commitment to exercise has waned rather over the last few weeks....and the Chinese I am about to eat wont help  

Rachel xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Winky - I haven't really got into Linked In but I am on there (can PM you my name/email address if you want to link up!) - not quite sure how it works though - it's not really for chatting right?


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

wey hey.......!!  My Wii Fit has arrived a whole week earlier than I expected it too! I've been on the sofa all day with bad AF so haven't even had the energy to get it out of the box yet.....bit ironic eh?! 

I've lost 4.75 pounds in the last week....finally the trend is going the other way.  Am pretty pleased at that but still wish it wasn't just losing the pounds I've recently put on ! 

Suitcase and Rose....I'll try and find you on LinkedIn!......I am aiming to use linkedIn more for professional networking that ******** friends stuff......It's just one more way of getting found my people/companies that might be looking for the kind of stuff I do, as the contacts of contacts can see you too. 

lol....Winky


----------



## Jazzie (Aug 26, 2003)

Winky,

Well done on the weightloss.  

I lost a stone last year, changed jobs put it all back on again!    Plus a half a stone more to boot!  Keep starting my "diet" again and then falling off the wagon!  Doesn't help that I feel compelled to buy biscuits and chocolate for the group of people I work with, then of course it would be rude of me not to join in!  

Have now changed job yet again, so hopefully will get into a bit more of a routine, as that is when I tend to lose weight.  

Keep at it!

Claire
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Winky where did you get your Wii Fit from?  Been trying for months to find one for a friend.

Was thinking earlier I need to get my butt back on it.  Shamed to say has been a couple of months   if not a little longer 

Congratulations on new job Jazzie

x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello Ladies! 

Any Monday losses to announce?!?!  

I've not lost anything more since thursday    I think I'm eating just a little bit too much and not exercising enough.  But I borrowed my friend's 12 year old son to set up my Wii fit for me on saturday........yes, it made me feel very old!!.....I'm not daft and can manage most technology but he just set it up in about 10 minutes!  And has now offered to come round to mind if he needs childminding so he can play on it!  Anyway, my plan is to do a Wii workout first thing before I have my shower. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok?!?

...Winky xx


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

I wasn't sure which thread to put this in, but I've just read quite an interesting article on diet and fertility. Nothing that new, but nicely pulled together I think and they do recommend ice-cream!

http://www.newsweek.com/id/73354/page/1

/links


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Ooh, that reminds me I've a tub of toffee ice cream in the freezer...must go and dig it out!

My eating is still dreadful - must try to get healthier soon but I feel so ugh most of the time that I just eat whatever is handy - usually chocolate  

Oh well, I'm going to get fat anyway....

How is everyone else getting on?

Suitcase
x


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

I have managed to put 4 pounds on!  

back on the healthy eating today though and my davina DVD's!

Rachel x


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

I know there was a discussion a while ago on one of the threads about vitamin tablets and nutrients - this article entitled 'Five Nutrients Every Woman Needs' is quite helpful in telling you what you need eat to get enough iron, folate, calcium, magnesium and omega three and how much.
http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/content/wellbeing/features/women-nutrients/1/

/links


----------

